# Found My 550



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I got the call today that the police found my truck







. But, it was burned beyound recognition







. I just wished they found who took it.

So i'm on a mission this weekend to find a new truck.

Toolman


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Toolman,

What a waste! I hope they catch the b**tard(s) too, and when they do, cut their n*ts off!









Sorry about the language on this family site, but having been there myself, this is a real peeve of mine!

Hope you find another rig soon. In the mean time, hang in, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh man sorry to hear that, I'd hoped they just took it for a joy ride.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

toolman action

now that really really sucks









where did the police find it? somewhere out in the delta?

doug: i am with you on that one.

wonder if it was one of those earth first









darrel


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. The good news is trucks can easily be replaced.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

toolman,

Sorry. I wish you the best of luck in finding another truck.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

toolman, sorry to hear what they did to your truck, but there are good deals out there, I'm sure.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the truck. I can relate somewhat. A couple of weeks ago someone cracked the F250 and cleaned it out.

As someone pointed out trucks etc can be replaced. A new truck is always exciting though. Hope you catch a good one !


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I started my search for a new truck today and ran across this one. I wonder if the DW would approve? I think it should work pretty well for my 21rs.

http://trucktrend.com/roadtests/ultimate/1...650/index3.html

Toolman


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Toolman,

I'm fairly certain you could fit the 21RS inside that one, and be able to pull a 30ft Sydney behind it.

On the other hand, if you got the monster in 7heaven's post, you could fit a Sydney inside and pull Y-Guy's Raptor!

Choices... choices!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah...that baby has over 9 tons on towing capacity. Should pull the 21 RS just fine.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Yeah...that baby has over 9 tons on towing capacity. Should pull the 21 RS just fine.


Yeah, and mine, too...and your's....









Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your truck too bad they didn't find the guys trapped inside.









Over at **.net the wieght police still might say that you need a bigger truck to pull a 21rs.

John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

sorry for the loss, but in the long run you may be better off that they toasted the truck.

I mean, that has to be better than getting it back with 8-12K damage, having insurance fix it, and you always knowing your ride was violated.

Good luck with your new search!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss.









Too bad they(or you) did not catch them.









Well......Let the shopping begin!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm sorry. I wish you lots of fun and the best deal ever in your truck shopping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry hear what happen
All I can say is good luck on your TV search.

Don


----------

